# Tempers you know IRL?



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Exactly what the title says. I guess it's an interesting topic to talk about, since I don't know any Tempers IRL or any IRL friends who use this site.


----------



## funnystory (Feb 5, 2016)

Viniscool


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2016)

Me ex bf is a Temper and I know one other Temper IRL.

I want to know more of you awesome people that I call friends <З


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2016)

no one here i know , or no in irl comes here .. its bliss


----------



## Lucar (Feb 5, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Viniscool



Liar.

I unfortunately know no tempers IRL.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

None. I'M LONELY!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2016)

I might actually know some and some might actually know me, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 5, 2016)

nobody


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 5, 2016)

@starly is the only one I know in person


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Viniscool


Bullshit.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 5, 2016)

why dont we do a "see if you know a temper" QUOTE THIS POST IF YOU LIVE IN MIDDLESEX!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

I know @lockcrack irl


----------



## DKB (Feb 5, 2016)

Nobody because I hate all of you.

cri

Manhattan is too expensive


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

Quote this post if you live in NJ!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 5, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Quote this post if you live in NJ!


hai






As you can see middlesex is in NJ


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

100pcrack said:


> I know @lockcrack irl


I thought Lockcrack was a dupe you made to convince people that you weren't the only one "working" on Flipnotehax.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I thought Lockcrack was a dupe you made to convince people that you weren't the only one "working" on Flipnotehax.


Emm, no.
It's a school friend


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 5, 2016)

While we're seeing if we know anyone, anyone here from Iowa?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

I am from ES


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> You actually live pretty close to me.


Just realized you're GalladeGuy. I didn't look at the name, only at pic!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 5, 2016)

I used to know one of the banned members IRL.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't have friends.


----------



## DKB (Feb 5, 2016)

andzalot55 said:


> I don't have friends.








((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((<<<<


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge I know nobody on GBAtemp that I also know in real life, though I have seen that a few people on here are from the same town I find myself in these days. Likewise other than maybe helping someone on MSN once (so you know how long ago that was) I do not think I have spoken to anybody I first encountered on GBAtemp outside GBAtemp and its IRC channels, give or take them being on flash cart forums or ROM hacking forums and that time I was on the podcast. A few people might know a lesser used skype account of mine as well.

Going further I do not think I have ever actually met someone online before meeting them in real life, save for job interviews and official functions but that hardly counts.


----------



## infinete (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't think I know anyone either....But threes a chance I have probably walked past 1 or 2 without even knowing it LOL :S.......


----------



## Lucar (Feb 5, 2016)

cornerpath said:


> is he really annoying in real life as well?



Funny is lying. VinsCool is actually a really nice guy when you get to know him.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Funny is lying. VinsCool is actually a really nice guy when you get to know him.



Vins is a really good guy on here as well.

And I don't think I know anyone here. The Seattle area is a pretty big place.


----------



## Devin (Feb 5, 2016)

http://tinyurl.com/tempermap

From the old thread that was stickied before. Not sure if any of you new whippersnappers are on it but it'd be cool if someone could update/make a new one.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't say that I do, but I'm sure there are a few who live in NYC with me


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know any tempers irl but I know there are some from Michigan, which is where I live. I'd love to meet some fellow tempers in my area, its always good to know like minded individuals. Haha.


----------



## funnystory (Feb 5, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> I don't know any tempers irl but I know there are some from Michigan, which is where I live. I'd love to meet some fellow tempers in my area, its always good to know like minded individuals. Haha.



What part of michigan?


----------



## Selim873 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, when it comes to Tempers... I know me.  So that's one.  

A co-worker of mine is actually knows about this site, but he's not a member.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 5, 2016)

funnystory said:


> What part of michigan?



Over in Ottawa county, so west side. You a Michigander!?


----------



## funnystory (Feb 5, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Over in Ottawa county, so west side. You a Michigander!?


yeah im in the detroit metro


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 5, 2016)

funnystory said:


> yeah im in the detroit metro



Hell yeah, I'm going to Detroit in 8 days for a comedy show and then in June for a concert. You play mh4u?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope most people live in the land of oppression (US) or across the pond.

I've flown to see a temper whom i'm friends with irl but that's about it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 5, 2016)

I  like how many video game related searches have atleast one limk to  a temp thread, yet NOBODY I know knows what gbatemp is.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 5, 2016)

I know people who know this site but they dont have an account so I dont know anybody. Anybody here from LA?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2016)

I know/knew quite a few in real life. Me and @Costello  continue to be good friends especially. I attended his wedding and even lived with him for a year when we were younger. I remember writing reviews together with him, particularly the first Wii modchip and the DS-Xtreme and playing NSMB multiplayer religiously!. Good times!


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 5, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


> I know/knew quite a few in real life. Me and Costello continue to be good friends especially. I attended his wedding and even lived with him for a year when we were younger. I remember writing reviews together with him, particularly the first Wii modchip and the DS-Xtreme and playing NSMB multiplayer religiously!. Good times!


Wow you guys really stuck together. Its nice.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2016)

I dont know any of them personally, other than my friend Wafflebeard, who doesnt post, I guess he doesnt really do forums well. I know I love within a days drive of quite a few of them though. 
Sicklyboy resides in new jersey, and I am pretty sure so does Gahars, Guild, apparently CIA. Neshin lives in New York state somewhere. Going the other way, Shemi isnt far, into Cleveland i think. And up north a few hours I could get to Vinny. Last but not least, i think TDWP FTW lives in Pittsburgh, the closest of all.


----------



## jDSX (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know a single person on here who lives in my state (CT) I haven't meet anyone


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 5, 2016)

I know @Thecancermaster


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)

@Ammako and @Noctosphere are not too far from me, but I never met them IRL.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Noctosphere is not too far from me, but I never met him IRL.


You could go and visit him when he gets banned.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

@Megaawesome911
I met him in kindergarten, and the earliest memory I can recall involved me stealing a metal spoon off the teacher's desk, bending it backwards, and blaming it on him.
I made him sign up, and he ended up never really using GBATemp anyways so uh... Does he still count as a temper?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

@Vhiny, I kindly asked him (I actually forced him...) to join GBAtemp


----------



## loco365 (Feb 13, 2016)

Even though he like never ever ever posts here, @Blasterblitz is a friend of mine that I talk with pretty much every day.


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Vhiny, I kindly asked him (I actually forced him...) to join GBAtemp


You only wanted me to join, So you could boast about having a IRL friend on the forum.
ADMIT IT. Q ^Q


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> You only wanted me to join, So you could boast about having a IRL friend on the forum.
> ADMIT IT. Q ^Q


That too. Don't blame me for having no friends >.>


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 13, 2016)

I think there was one user that lived about 20 minutes from me. All that I remember his username is Brian. We never met up as far as I know.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 13, 2016)

nobody because no one in queensland comes on here


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 13, 2016)

I know @Adamant Lugia
He's an absolute dick to me IRL and on the internet, but his handsome face makes up for it.
Anyone else know this guy?


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

Does anyone live in MA?

Edit: Around Boston?


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 13, 2016)

If anybody who is roughly my age lives in NYC, I'm willing to meet you.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

I just live up North of England......


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a few staff members and a select few regular members I'd like to get to know in real life, but as of right now I don't really know anyone here in real life.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 13, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I just live up North of England......


Go on, which side, the right side or the wrong?  Actually I'm from Leeds, but live in Wigan, so there's no wrong side for me!  
Don't know anyone on here, but on other forums I know a few - one of the places I frequent we ended up going out on the lash a few times with too...


----------



## mgrev (Feb 13, 2016)

nope, i don't know any tempers in real life, although i know that @The Real Jdbye lives in norway just like me


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

mightymuffy said:


> Go on, which side, the right side or the wrong?  Actually I'm from Leeds, but live in Wigan, so there's no wrong side for me!
> Don't know anyone on here, but on other forums I know a few - one of the places I frequent we ended up going out on the lash a few times with too...


I live on the outskirts of Derbyshire... such a scruffy place that I live in.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

I personally want to meet @jDSX in real life as well as @Tjessx and the rest of my team members as well as everyone in the Gbatemp skype group. OFC also @Voxel Studios i am going to have to go to the UK one day before I die.


----------



## jDSX (Feb 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally want to meet @jDSX in real life as well as @Tjessx and the rest of my team members as well as everyone in the Gbatemp skype group. OFC also @Voxel Studios i am going to have to go to the UK one day before I die.


Your pretty much north of me lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Your pretty much north of me lol


One day  one day Everyone should come to boston and we can have a temp party!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> One day  one day Everyone should come to boston and we can have a temp party!


Boston is not too far from my place, so who knows


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Quote this post if you live in NJ!


Ayyyyy


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 13, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Ayyyyy


Hello there little boy.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

@ShinyLatios Because he's my brother yeah i know super lame reasoning but whatever there's no story here... go on shoo


----------



## mgrev (Feb 14, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> One day  one day Everyone should come to boston and we can have a temp party!


boston is wayyy to far away m9.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> boston is wayyy to far away m9.


;( we need a temporary hangout place for all of us. No pun intended


----------



## Games&Stuff (Feb 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally want to meet jDSX in real life as well as _*Tjessx*_ and the rest of my team members as well as everyone in the Gbatemp skype group. OFC also Voxel Studios in am going to have to go to the UK one day before I die.


He lives in Europe...


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> He lives in Europe...


I know.  I have a lot of friends who live in Europe thanks to this site


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally want to meet @jDSX in real life as well as @Tjessx and the rest of my team members as well as everyone in the Gbatemp skype group. OFC also @Voxel Studios i am going to have to go to the UK one day before I die.


B-but what about meee?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> B-but what about meee?


ur nut loved. :(


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> B-but what about meee?


Yes I want to meet you as well.  @Voxel Studios dn't be mean ;(


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yes I want to meet you as well.  @Voxel Studios dn't be mean ;(


ur butthurt. :(
lol jk xD


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> ur butthurt. :(
> lol jk xD


My butt does hurt from sitting on this chair all day though xD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> My butt does hurt from sitting on this chair all day though xD


I'm brainhurt. :V


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'm brainhurt. :V


Rip voxels bootyfull brain


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> ur nut loved. :(


It is always nice when your nuts have some love.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> @ShinyLatios Because he's my brother yeah i know super lame reasoning but whatever there's no story here... go on shoo


i also met him, we found out that we went to the same school lmao


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 17, 2016)

riyaz said:


> i also met him, we found out that we went to the same school lmao


I know.. we also met once.. in a cinema we just didn't realize it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 17, 2016)

I met and know @heartgold through the temp 

we are pretty good friends.
He even wanted to meet up today, as he was out with his girlfriend in my area  but I am kinda busy at home lol.

Hes ONE amazing dude if anyone else in london wants to make some new friends


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 20, 2016)

I think my friend has an account here but i dunno.


----------

